# Bildergalerie - GTA 4: Grand Theft Auto 4: Cheats für Waffen, Rüstungen und neue Autos



## System (12. Dezember 2008)

*Bildergalerie - GTA 4: Grand Theft Auto 4: Cheats für Waffen, Rüstungen und neue Autos*

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,670267


----------



## stockduck (12. Dezember 2008)

*heul*

Die könnte ich nicht mal benutzen, weil ich ca. 20 startversuche brauche bis ich im spiel bin. Und dann stürzt mir das spiel nach ca 1-2h ab. Dann beginnt es von vorne...

Wann kommt endlich dieser patch?


----------



## munsterbuster (12. Dezember 2008)

Man sollte dabei erwähnen, dass ein Paar der Cheats die Achievements sperren. Also keine 100% mehr möglich sind.


----------



## Tigo (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

dann mach das automatische speichern an  die missionen, die du geschafft hast, bleiben doch gespeichert. ich kann mir nich vorstellen, daß es bei so vielen nicht läuft. mein ingame-status ist "besser als sex" ...15stunden am stück...insg. über 100stunden, ohne mucken versteht sich.




			
				stockduck am 12.12.2008 12:48 schrieb:
			
		

> *heul*
> 
> Die könnte ich nicht mal benutzen, weil ich ca. 20 startversuche brauche bis ich im spiel bin. Und dann stürzt mir das spiel nach ca 1-2h ab. Dann beginnt es von vorne...
> 
> Wann kommt endlich dieser patch?


----------



## stockduck (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Tigo am 12.12.2008 13:04 schrieb:
			
		

> dann mach das automatische speichern an  die missionen, die du geschafft hast, bleiben doch gespeichert. ich kann mir nich vorstellen, daß es bei so vielen nicht läuft. mein ingame-status ist "besser als sex" ...15stunden am stück...insg. über 100stunden, ohne mucken versteht sich.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Autosave ist natürlich an- gar keine frage.

Nur wenn ich weiß gott, wieviele versuche brauche um das spiel überhaupt zu starten, dann stimmt was nicht. Und ich bin ja wahrlich nicht der einzige..


----------



## bjoern87 (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

liebe rerdaktion! so langsam aber sicher kotzen die artikel über dieses spiel gewaltig an...falls ihr es vergessen haben solltet - die welt hat noch mehr zu bieten - gute besserung!


----------



## thor2101 (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				bjoern87 am 12.12.2008 13:22 schrieb:
			
		

> liebe rerdaktion! so langsam aber sicher kotzen die artikel über dieses spiel gewaltig an...falls ihr es vergessen haben solltet - die welt hat noch mehr zu bieten - gute besserung!



denk mal nicht nur an Dich! Ich bin für jede Info dankbar, ob GTA oder sonstwas! Schließlich will ich einfach über alles informiert werden, was sich so in der Gamebranche tut.


----------



## Sprudelmax (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				bjoern87 am 12.12.2008 13:22 schrieb:
			
		

> liebe rerdaktion! so langsam aber sicher kotzen die artikel über dieses spiel gewaltig an...falls ihr es vergessen haben solltet - die welt hat noch mehr zu bieten - gute besserung!


Dafür isses ein COMPUTERSPIELEMAGAZIN!


----------



## stawacz79 (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

gibt es auch einen cheat der das spiel schlicht und einfach startet??


----------



## High-Tech (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

Mich freuen diese News, dadurch weiß ich endlich mal was es so an Waffen überall verteilt gibt (die Kartennews von paar Tagen) oder jetzt auch die paar Telefoncodes, ganz praktisch in Notfällen.. oder eben was es bringt, wenn man mit anderen befreundet ist...


----------



## stockduck (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				bjoern87 am 12.12.2008 13:22 schrieb:
			
		

> liebe rerdaktion! so langsam aber sicher kotzen die artikel über dieses spiel gewaltig an...falls ihr es vergessen haben solltet - die welt hat noch mehr zu bieten - gute besserung!



Solche leute wie dich könnte ich echt...

Wieso liest du es dann überhaupt?

Liest du auch Frauenzeitschriften und jammerst dann, weil dir der Inhalt nicht gefällt?


----------



## belzepup (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

Jo, ich bin auch froh über solche Infos. Da erfährt man auch solche Sachen. Außerdem weiß ich jetzt endlich was es mit diesen rot-leuchtenden Tauben auf sich hat.
Aber die Telefonnummern oder die Internetadressen sind auch nicht verkehrt!

Btw: Bei mir läuft das Spiel ohne Probleme. Von Anfang an!


----------



## Whisky1982 (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				stawacz79 am 12.12.2008 14:02 schrieb:
			
		

> gibt es auch einen cheat der das spiel schlicht und einfach startet??



Mensch ja einen Cheat der Social Club und den Windows Mist ausschaltet und das Spiel in der Art und Weise startet wie es von der PC Games getestet wurde. Das wäre eine News wert.

Dieses hier auch, man hofft ja das der Patch noch kommt (einige Tage sind bei mir nicht eine Woche)


----------



## HacKz (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				belzepup am 12.12.2008 15:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Jo, ich bin auch froh über solche Infos. Da erfährt man auch solche Sachen. Außerdem weiß ich jetzt endlich was es mit diesen rot-leuchtenden Tauben auf sich hat.
> Aber die Telefonnummern oder die Internetadressen sind auch nicht verkehrt!
> 
> *Btw: Bei mir läuft das Spiel ohne Probleme. Von Anfang an*!



Bei mir auch.  und es macht höllisch Spaß, habs seit heute. Und das schreib ich jetzt nicht, weil ich jemand auf die eier gehen will bei dems net läuft, sondern das die wo es noch nicht haben, sehen das es bei vielen ohne probleme läuft. Ich gebe zu wenn ich dauernd 5 fps mehr hätte wärs besser aber es läuft super spielbar bei mir.


----------



## schorf (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

bei mir funzt es auch, aber nicht ohne probleme.

ich muss prime im hintergrund laufen lassen, das game starten, und wenn ich einmal im menü bin kann ich prime ausmachen...dann rennts aber auch 7-8 stunden und länger ohne jedes problem.

Würde jedem der probleme hat dazu raten es mal mit prime zu probieren....auch da startet es nicht bei jedem versuch, aber immerhin gehts irgendwann (bei mir max 3-4 versuche).

ohne prime hab ich keine chance....habs mal über 30 mal am stück probiert...nix....mit prime..tada ^^

ansonsten liebe ich das game. und auch von der performance hatte ich keine probleme.

jetzt noch der patch und ich bin zufrieden ^^


----------



## schlaubi020478 (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

also ich hatte am anfang auch probleme mit dem Starten. Habe mein Sys neu gemacht, vista 64 alle treiber rauf und für leute mit einer ATI 4870, den treiber 8.11 und nicht den neuen. dann wird es auch was mit dem Game. ich brauche keine anderen programme. live starten und rockstar club, dann gta und es läuft, bei jedem start. habe schon viel gelesen scheint oft das selbe problem zu sein. Ich habe 4 GB MDT 667 rams drin, und andere bei denen es auch läuft auch von MDT. scheinbar gibt es ram kompatibilitäts probleme bei dem spiel. Meine vermutung.


----------



## BlackSaturn (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

ich habe mal eine frage zu den cheats... gibt es irgendwie wieder einen cheat der die zivilisten austicken lässt? 

den fand ich bei San andreas so toll =D


----------



## papichulo136 (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

Hab hier noch ein paar Cheats:

Fahrzeuge:
6255550100   Rennmaschine
6255550150   Cross
2275550100   Polizei Dodge
2275550175   Porsche Cayman
2275550147   Ferrari
2275550142   Maybach
2275550168   Aston Martin

3595550100   Kampfhubschrauber
9385550100   Rennboot


----------



## Gabber78 (6. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

Mein PC:

Prozessor: Intel Core 2 Quad Q9550 / 4 x 2,83 GHZ
Motherboard: MSI P45 Neo-F
Prozessorlüfter: Scythe Andy Samuray Master
Arbeitsspeicher: 4096 MB OCZ SLI Ready Edition / 1066 MHZ
Netzteil: ATX Netzteil Be Quiet Straight Power 700 Watt
Grafikkarte: MSI N260GTX - T2D896OC - 896 MB
Gehäuse: Antec P182 ATX
Festplatte: Samsung HD502IJ / 500 GB
Laufwerk: Samsung SH-D163B SATA Bulk
Brenner: Samsung SH-223F bare
Betriebssystem: Windows Vista Home Premium 64 Bit

Preis gesammt 1120,- Euro, im Oktober     


Tachchen Leute !!!
Wollte auch mal was sagen zu dem Thema.
Habe das Spiel jetzt seit ca. 1/2 Monat.
Das Spiel selbst ist der Hammer.
Der ganze aufwand um das Spiel zocken zu können (1,5 Std.) ist lästig und nervig.
Das Spiel läuft bei mir in TOP Auflösung einwandfrei und flüssig.
Ein Problem gibt es aber dann doch.
Er hängt sich dann und wann mal auf....................Sehr ärgerlich  
Da steht dann immer das der Videospeicher ausgelastet ist und das Spiel neu gestartet werden muss. Oder so ähnlich.
Hoffe der erste Patch macht das wieder in ordnung.
Ansonsten keine Beanstandungen    
Wenn jemand eine andere Lösung hat dann währe eine Antwort sehr angebracht    
Habe alle neuen Treiber u.s.w. drauf  
Und das Spiel ist natürlich bei den Grafikeinstellungen perfect eingestellt.
Jemand eine Idee?
Und zum Schluss (GTA 4 ist schon geil), nur Patches müssen her

Bis denne mal.


----------



## gabriel08 (19. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

hallo miteinander...

diese Ceas tönen ia alle gut

aber bei mir ist das Problem ich weiss nicht wie man zahlen ihn das Handy ein schreiben kann...

könnte jemand mir helfen das wäre nett.

danke gruss Gabriel


----------



## SMB_Horny (5. Februar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				gabriel08 am 19.01.2009 17:53 schrieb:
			
		

> hallo miteinander...
> 
> diese Ceas tönen ia alle gut
> 
> ...


Man muss 2 mal den Knopf drücken womit man das Handy rausholt. Dann kann man mit den CursorTasten die Tasten auf dem Handy wählen. Alternativ gehen auch die Ziffern-Tasten deines Keyboards. Zum Anrufen musst du dann den grünen Hörer wählen und Enter drücken.


----------



## Besserwisser4711 (31. Mai 2018)

Wenn schon, dann müsste es heißen: "In Grand Theft Auto 4 existieren nützliche Cheats zur Aufstockung des Waffenarsenals und des Fuhrparks."
Der Dativ ist dem Genitiv sein Tod!


----------

